# Gleichgesinnte gesucht...



## Xeywia (16. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Forenteilnehmer,

ich suche für ein spezielles Projekt auf Allianz- oder Hordenseite (evtl. auch beides) einige/mehrere Gleichgesinnte.

Nach einer längeren Auszeit bin ich durch das Veröffentlichungsvideo von WoW-Legion wieder auf den Geschmack von WoW gekommen. Anstatt sich aber auf die alten Chars zu stürzen, möchte ich gerne einen kompletten Neuanfang starten. Da es in der Gruppe bekanntlich mehr Spaß macht als alleine, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach ein paar Gleichgesinnten, denen es ähnlich geht wie mir. Natürlich können auch Leute mitmachen, die zur Zeit einfach nur etwas Langeweile haben und sich die Zeit bis zu Legion mit einem neuen Twink versüßen möchten. Hauptsächlich soll dieses Projekt aber Spieler ansprechen, die auch vorhaben hier ihren neuen Main zu spielen.

Um nicht einfach nur eine "ordinäre" Gilde zu gründen, habe ich mir etwas spezielles überlegt.
Damit nicht jeder einfach wild drauflos levelt und die Levelabstände irgendwann zu groß werden, um gepflegt zusammen spielen zu können, möchte ich das Ganze gerne mit Levelstops durchführen.
Es gibt bereits einige Gilden die mit Levelstops spielen, sogenannte Levelstop-Gilden. Dieses Projekt hier soll sich aber deutlich davon unterscheiden, da es zwar einige Regeln geben wird, aber nicht so strenge wie in einer regulären Levelstop-Gilde.
Hier soll auch nicht der Versuch unternommen werden alles so zu erleben wie es früher war, sondern hier sollen die Levelstops lediglich dazu dienen das Zusammenspiel zu fördern und um einige Erfolge nachzuholen.

 

Stattfinden soll das Ganze auf dem Server Blackmoore. Das ist ein PvP-Server, worüber man sich im Vorhinein im Klaren sein sollte. Das ist auch ein weiterer Unterschied zu regulären Levelstop-Gilden, die normaler Weise und aus guten Gründen sonst auf PvE-Server stattfinden.

Bei der Fraktion bin ich relativ offen, tendiere aber momentan etwas mehr zur Allianz. Denkbar wäre auch ein Parallelprojekt auf der jeweils anderen Seite für spätere kleine PvP-Events. 

Für einen Gildennamen könnt ihr gerne Vorschläge machen, da ich was sowas betrifft eher unkreativ bin. 

Als Start peile ich frühestens nächste Woche Mittwoch an, den 09.09.2015, je nachdem wie die Resonanz ist und ob sich auch genügend Teilnehmer melden.

So, soviel von mir, nun seid ihr an der Reihe! ;D

 

*PS:*

 

*Inzwischen hat sich einiges getan. Da sich für das Hordeprojekt kaum einer gemeldet hat, für das Allianzprojekt aber dafür umso mehr, wird das Ganze auf Seiten der Allianz stattfinden. Der Startzeitpunkt hat sich auch verschoben. Die Gildengründung ist für Donnerstag, den 17.09.2015, gegen 20:00 Uhr geplant. Der offizielle Start ist dann am Freitag, den 18.09.2015, gegen 20:00 Uhr. Du bist herzlich gerne eingeladen bei uns teilzunehmen. *

 

http://wowgilden.net/Auszeit


----------

